# Willard Bay Ramps Closed



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

If you're planning to launch at Willard Bay this weekend, better change your plans. I drove up there today and both ramps are closed due to low water.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

wait, wait wait! are you BS-ing me? I just bought a Minn Kota trolling motor tonight specifically to use at Willard bay tomorrow! and other days, but really! your not screwing around with us are you?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, I looked online at willard bay state park and your right. it says both ramps are closed due to low water, but then it says launch at your own risk? does this mean I can still launch?? because i just have a 14' duck boat with a surface drive motor.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes you can still launch. Those signs have been up for a while and many boats are still going out to include mine. I just launched a couple days ago. Yes the water is way low and you have to be very very carful but it is still possible. Deeper hulls may have more of an issue but still doable. I have even seen guys in hip boots pushing their boats off.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

KennyC said:


> Yes you can still launch. Those signs have been up for a while and many boats are still going out to include mine. I just launched a couple days ago. Yes the water is way low and you have to be very very carful but it is still possible. Deeper hulls may have more of an issue but still doable. I have even seen guys in hip boots pushing their boats off.


which launch is better to launch out of right now, the north? and what do i have to watch out for? i'm sure there are a few submerged rocks and stuff right? and once I get out of the marina am i good to hammer down on the throttle or do i need to watch out for certain things out on the lake?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

North marina is better 
Yes, you need to watch out everywhere you go. Sone spots are 12' and others are 12". stay away from the dikes and come in straight to the marinas. Watch your electronics!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

It is simply their way of removing liability. Launch from the north and you'll be fine. Just make sure you run west quite a ways before you cut back North or South or you'll be beached. Just don't forget to still pay your day usage and display your invasive species paper. Even though the ramps are "closed" they still require to pay the fee to launch.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Even though the ramps are "closed" they still require to pay the fee to launch.


I thought that was interesting when I was out there last weekend.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

http://m.ksl.com/index/story/sid/34146402?mobile_direct=y

They're going to increase Willard Bay's capacity


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Even though the ramps are "closed" they still require to pay the fee to launch.


That would be because the fee is collected to enter the park, not to launch a boat. Launch, or don't launch, the fee is still going to be collected for your day use of whatever park facilities you choose to use.
:mrgreen:


----------

